# ispell/aspell/myspell?

## Vortex375

Hi,

wollte mal fragen warum es scheinbar einen Haufen verschiedener Rechtschreibprüfprogramme (/Bibliotheken) gibt und wie ich herausfinde, welches ich für welche Anwendung brauche.

OpenOffice verwendet offenbar myspell, was extrem schlecht funktioniert, weil die Rechtschreibprüfung z.B. bei zusammengesetzten Substantiven total versagt.

In firefox hab ich nur englische Rechtschreiprüfung, wie krieg ich hier und im thunderbird auch die Deutsche?

Vielen Dank schonmal.  :Smile: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In firefox hab ich nur englische Rechtschreiprüfung, wie krieg ich hier und im thunderbird auch die Deutsche?

 

Da gibt es eine Extension: Deutsches Wörterbuch, erweitert für Österreich, Version 1.0.1

Leider hab ich keinen Link parat.

Tobi

----------

## Vortex375

Danke, und wofür sind dann aspell und ispell und so weiter?

Und gibt's vieleicht eine Rechtschreibkorrektur für OpenOffice, die besser funktioniert?

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Also per use flag spell wird automatisch aspell installiert kannst du z.B. mit kde zusammen verwenden, soweit ich das verstanden habe tut sich nicht viel zwischen ispell und aspell, es gibt z.B. dann noch aspell-de das Deutsche Wörterbuch, kann man bei den Kde-Optionen einstellen und benutzen.

CoS24

----------

## momonster

 *Child_of_Sun_24 wrote:*   

> soweit ich das verstanden habe tut sich nicht viel zwischen ispell und aspell

 

Ispell mag nicht so mit utf8, also in dem Fall lieber aspell benutzen.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *Vortex375 wrote:*   
> 
> In firefox hab ich nur englische Rechtschreiprüfung, wie krieg ich hier und im thunderbird auch die Deutsche? 
> 
> Da gibt es eine Extension: Deutsches Wörterbuch, erweitert für Österreich, Version 1.0.1
> ...

 

Rechte Maustaste in z.B. dieser Antwortbox, wo ich grade die Antwort verfasse und dann auf Sprachen-> Wörterbuch hinzufügen auswählen.

(Ab Firefox 2.0)

Edit: Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es besser ist, aber es gibt doch diese käuflich erwerbbare Duden-Rechtschreibprüfung für Linux! Weiß jemand ob diese wie bei MS-Office auch die Satzstellung überprüft?

----------

## flammenflitzer

eselect oodict list

Installed dictionary sources that can be set:

  [1]   myspell

    Installed language codes:

      de

Ich denke, das ist die, die openoffice will. aspell-de wird da nicht akzeptiert. 

Für Firefox kann man bei den add-on eine Rechtschreibprüfung herunterladen. Aber egal was/ welche Version ich installiert habe, hier im Forum, wenn ich einen Thread eröffne, ist immer alles rot unterstrichen.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Rechte Maustaste in z.B. dieser Antwortbox, wo ich grade die Antwort verfasse und dann auf Sprachen-> Wörterbuch hinzufügen auswählen. 

 

lol das deutsche Wörterbuch war sogar schon drauf, hätte nur das mit Rechtsklick früher wissen sollen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Da muß erst mal einer darauf kommen.

----------

